# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool update: v 9.73.1101

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool update: v 9.73.1101 30/03/2016*    *New Samsung features *  *Added WITHOUT Root: Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup* Samsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105HSamsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105BSamsung Galaxy J1 Nxt - SM-J105FSamsung Galaxy J1 Ace - SM-J111FSamsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320FSamsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320FNSamsung Galaxy J3 2016 - SM-J320M   *Custom Root To Android 6.0.1 (Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root)* Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos - SM-G9208Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ - SM-G928GSamsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ Duos - SM-G9287   *Added WITHOUT Root: Direct Unlock, Read Codes And Read/Write Cert* Methods For Spreadtrum Models* SM-G110B, SM-G110M, SM-G110HSM-G130H, SM-G130HN, SM-G130M, SM-G130E, SM-G130U, SM-G130BT, SM-G130BUSM-G313H, SM-G313HZ, SM-G313U, SM-G313MLSM-G316HU, SM-G316M, SM-G316ML, SM-G316MY, SM-G316USM-G318H, SM-G318HZ, SM-G318ML, SM-G318MZSM-G350E, SM-G355M, SM-G355H, SM-G355HN, SM-G355HQSM-G360H, SM-G360HUSM-G361H, SM-G361HUSM-G531H, SM-G531BTGT-S5310I, GT-S5310M, GT-S5310C, GT-S5310NGT-S5312C, GT-S5312MSM-J100H, SM-J100MLSM-J110H, SM-J110LSM-J120H, SM-J200HSM-T116, SM-T116NU, SM-T116NQ, SM-T116BUSM-T561, SM-T561M, SM-T561Y  (*) Read/Write Cert: Root Required *Added WITHOUT Root: Direct Unlock And Read Codes Method For Old Qualcomm Models* GT-S6310, GT-S6310L, GT-S6310B, GT-S6310N, GT-S6310TGT-S6312GT-S6313TGT-S6812IGT-S756GT-S7560MGT-S7562, GT-S7562I, GT-S7562LGT-S7572GT-I8550L, GT-I8550EGT-I8552, GT-I8552BGT-I8260, GT-I8260EGT-I8260LGT-I8262, GT-I8262B, GT-I8262D  *   * *New LG features *   *Direct Unlcok, IMEI Repair, Read info* LG G Flex 2 (LG-H955)LG G4 Vigor (LG-H731)LG Optimus L1 II (LG-E410)LG Optimus L3 (LG-E400R)LG Optimus L5 (LG-E617G)LG Optimus L7 II (LG-P710)LG P Optimus F3 (LG-P659H)LG V10 (LG-H960A)

----------

